# Malt spine - should it be straight?



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My little foster Rosie is doing really well. She is a real joy. I do have a concern. Her back bone is arched. Now she is very thin, and you can feel all of her bones, but I thought the backbone should be straighter. It is curved almost like a camel back, but of course not as pronounced. She walks and runs just fine, and certainly does not seem to be in any distress. She was vetted at another rescue, and I do not have any of her vet records. I think she is longer than a well bred Malt. She is about five pounds, but should put on at least a pound or two. Have any of noticed a slight curvature of the spine in your Malts?
Is it something to worry about? I will take to my vet in a few days, but just wondered if any of you have experience with this. Her is a picture of her standing where you can see the curve. Most of the time you don't notice it unless you run your hand over her back.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oops, the picture didn't upload. Here it is.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is incorrect according to our standard, but not unusual to see in a Maltese that was not bred by a reputable breeder. This stance can also happen if the dog is having back problems.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i agree ,the back should be straight ...jo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Stars back was straight, and flat...unless he had a "little problem below!" :shocked: You may want your vet to get X-rays just to see if there's going to be issues later on.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's too bad the little back is so roached. Years ago toplines were not as good as they are
today in maltese. Luckily, with better breeding, you don't see that type of roach back very often
except in some byb's and mill dogs. :smcry: It can also be indicative of pain.

An aged dog may have a bit of a roach too, sometimes.

Mostly, you will see malts sometimes a little down in the shoulder or high in the rear due to
lack of rear leg angulation.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. If I were going to keep her, I would definitely get her x-rayed, but unfortunately I'll have to give her up since she is only a foster, and I can't adopt her. I think in this case not knowing for sure if it is a health risk for her in the future is better for me. Here she is on NCMR adoption page. I'm afraid she will be going to new home soon. 

Located in Oldsmar, Fl.: Meet Rosie, as sweet as she is cute. She is a 1 1/2 year old spayed female. She loves everyone and has never met a stranger; she loves all people and dogs. She is doing very well with potty training. She will use potty pads indoors, but seems to prefer going outside. She just copied her foster brother, and seemed to understand right away what she was supposed to do. At 4 ½ pounds she is a little thin but is working on gaining weight. Rosie would love to have a human around and most of all a doggie buddy to help her work off some of that puppy energy. A home with time and energy to keep up with her is what she needs. Please call Mary at 262-633-9371 for more information about Rosie.


----------

